# Visionar DVDs con Kaffeine...

## Luciernaga

Recién acabo de instalar "kaffeine" y me encuentro con que (posiblemente) me faltan 'plug-ins' y/o 'codecs' para poder visionar una pelicula en el DVD. Al ejecutar la aplicación inmediatamente "PROTESTA" por la carencia de recursos con este mensaje:

X No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)

-Details-

xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/]

xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:/]

xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator

xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

xine: found input plugin : file input plugin

todos mis emerges están resultando infructuosos para descargar e instalar esos recursos que me faltan ¿podrían Vds. indicarme dónde y cómo hacerlo?

Muchas gracias anticipadas por vuestra ayuda, Luci  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Recién acabo de instalar "kaffeine" y me encuentro con que (posiblemente) me faltan 'plug-ins' y/o 'codecs' para poder visionar una pelicula en el DVD. Al ejecutar la aplicación inmediatamente "PROTESTA" por la carencia de recursos con este mensaje:
> 
> X No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)
> 
> -Details-
> ...

 

Yo los tengo instalados con los siguientes USEs:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kaffeine-0.7.1-r2  USE="arts dvb gstreamer -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts asf directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome imagemagick ipv6 mad mng nls opengl oss sdl speex theora v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs xv -debug -dxr3 -libcaca -modplug -samba -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -via" 0 kB

```

Como puedes ver kaffeine no lo tengo instalado  :Sad: , pero te puedo asegurar que el xine me reproduce los DVDs

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Tiene pinta de ser la USE="dvd" de xine-lib

----------

## dmery

Saludos,

Uso Xine, realmente no me da problema (kaffeine siempre me resulto mas conflictivo). No te olvides de instalar el libdvdcss (vital para peliculas)

Salu2

Daniel Mery   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Después de haber instalado los tres recursos que me habéis indicado (gracias) sin problemas, ahora resulta que estoy en las mismas con la misma respuesta de Kaffeine indicada antes pero además me añade que no tengo derechos sobre la ejecución del DVD.

Veamos, estoy con una máquina AMD64 y con la Gentoo 2006 instalada bajo x86_64 sin cualquier problema que destacar (aparte del mencionado, claro) con el GUI KDE 3.5 subyacente y el escritorio Fluxbox desde el cual todo me funciona menos "Kaffeine", que indirectamente llama al XINE para visionar las pelis, francamente estoy confuso .... ¿podrías darme un poco más de luz, por favor ...? Muchas gracias, Luci  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

El problema de permisos creo es fácil de solucionar. Comprueba los permisos del dispositivo y asegurate que tu usuario pertenece al grupo adecuado.

En mi caso (imagino que lo tendrás igual):

```
# ls -d /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 jul 18 21:33 /dev/cdrom -> hda
```

```
# ls /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 jul 18 21:33 /dev/hda
```

Como ves, /dev/cdrom apunta a /dev/hda y /dev/hda tiene permisos de lectura/escritura para el grupo cdrom . Con agregar tu usuario al grupo cdrom es suficiente. También puedes cambiar las reglas de UDEV si lo prefieres.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En mi caso (imagino que lo tendrás igual):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Es la primera vez que veo el cdrom como hda   :Shocked: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Realmente no es un cdrom, es una grabadora. Como la tengo puesta en el IDE maestro ya que no tengo ninguna otra unidad PATA (todas las demás son SATA) le toca ser hda  :Smile: 

A ver cuando sacan grabadoras SATA y me olvido de los PATA para siempre, que odio el conector ese tan grande   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Claro  :Smile: 

Yo es que sólo he tocado maquinas con discos PATA, los SATA no los he probado nunca  :Neutral:  Lo que me molesta es que, en el portatil, la grabadora venga en el esclavo (hdb), lo que hace que sea algo lenta grabando cuando ha de leer una imagen muy grande de disco, menos mal que xcdroast tiene una opciñon (de cdrecord) para minimizar este efecto en lo posible

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, he hecho todo lo que me habéis recomendado, es decir instalar los tres recursos y agregar el usuario al grupo cdrom, y todo sigue más o menos igual, me niega el acceso directo a la repro del DVD, pero en cambio al tenerlo montado en el directorio /mnt/cdrom me permite VISIONAR, accediendo con Playlist, a cada fichero individualmente, lo cual si deseo ver la peli entera tengo que ejecutar archivo por archivo.

¿porque motivo se me niega visionar una peli entera tal cual lo hace Windows? ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darksidex25

Has relogueado después de añadir a tu usuario al grupo cdrom? Si no lo haces, no te reconocerá como usuario del grupo cdrom

----------

